# Not paranormal Johnny,but strange just the same.



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Wow,This world is getting sicker by the minute.I never thought of this.  :googly: http://www.azcentral.com/offbeat/articles/1115deer-assault15-ON.html


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

This isn't the first time this guy has done this. From the article: _In April 2005, Hathaway pleaded no contest to one felony charge of mistreatment of an animal for the shooting death of Bambrick, a 26-year-old horse, to have sex with the animal._

Why is it okay to put down a rabid animal, but people like this guy are allowed to walk around being wastes of oxygen? People like this are beyond hope and I assure you that if someone were to put a bullet in his brain, the world would be a better place for it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

This reminds me of that David Lynch ringtone Howard plays all the time...

_"I like to kill deer"_


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

grapegrl said:


> This isn't the first time this guy has done this. From the article: _In April 2005, Hathaway pleaded no contest to one felony charge of mistreatment of an animal for the shooting death of Bambrick, a 26-year-old horse, to have sex with the animal._
> 
> Why is it okay to put down a rabid animal, but people like this guy are allowed to walk around being wastes of oxygen? People like this are beyond hope and I assure you that if someone were to put a bullet in his brain, the world would be a better place for it.


Amen, sister. Let's make the world a better place and make HIM a carcass.


----------

